# Paper or Mesh



## suipedali (Oct 31, 2012)

I use an Aeropress for my coffee at work. In members opinions do you prefer paper filters or the mesh filters. I need to order some more filters and was considering the mesh route.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It does not hurt to try both. I never use the metal filter, couldn't even tell where it is!


----------



## suipedali (Oct 31, 2012)

Hardly expensive, I'll give both a try. Thanks


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Much prefer the paper myself ... Although I can see that others would prefer the mesh. Paper removes more oils and is easier to clean ... Mesh has more of a certain taste ... But I have no idea how to explain it


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I prefer the kaffeologie s filter over the other Able Disk and Disk Fine and the paper filters.

I find it gives more body than the paper and is worth the small amount of sludge you get. Plus it's easier to clean than the Able Disk filters


----------

